# The ultimate compliment?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A great start for the New Year  I slept in a bit, took the dogs for their first hike in several days and joined a friend at a training session. At the session, a friend of my friend stopped in and took some pictures.

We decided, since we are all preparing for obedience trials, to do mini run thrus (clip board, clicking pens, judges too close etc). So my friends' friend seemed to love my dogs and their working ability - I ran

Towhee through Novice
Faelan though Open
Casey through Open

and the friend commented that she was surprised and impressed that my dogs heeled and worked so well while wagging their tails a mile a minute!!

This, to me, is why I love obedience  

The hike yielded a few nice pictures too -- I have another training session in a few hours and hopefully it too will be fun ...

Hiking pictures: Faelan, Towhee exhausted since she was off no doubt rolling when I called her and she burst into the frame, and Casey


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you go girl! that says a lot about your dogs, and your training!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a nice compliment and lovely pictures too, of course.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That looks like a fun hike for your pups. I'm sure they enjoyed the off leash time in the woods. That was a very nice compliment. I'll bet you were beaming.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Great pictures, looks like a very fun time, we want to play in the snow!!

That is a wonderful compliment, like you said, ultimate!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Having happy dogs who do well is the best!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Very nice indeed...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Excellent compliment well-deserved, and beautiful light in your photos. . .


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I've always considered the biggest compliment I've been given to be when we walk out of the ring and people say how much fun it looks like we're having out there.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Good for you*

I always judged our obedience classes by how happy my dog was in the ring. That includes the NQ's, two of which were our best classes. So many people sweat the small stuff. In a sport where a 1/2 point can be the difference between a blue and gold ribbon or a red ribbon it's easy to understand. Good for you for training your partners to enjoy their obedince work. They wag because they take their relationship and trust for you into the ring. You have the right attitude and it sounds like all your gang are on the right path. Hope you continue to enjoy making training fun!


----------

